
Forensics expert says FBI to use NAND mirroring to crack terrorist's iPhone - samuraig
http://www.macworld.com/article/3047542/ios/forensics-expert-says-fbi-to-use-nand-mirroring-to-crack-terrorists-iphone.html
======
Bud
Already better-reported yesterday:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11336155](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11336155)

Here's the direct link to Zdziarski's blog entry explaining this:

[http://www.zdziarski.com/blog/?p=5966](http://www.zdziarski.com/blog/?p=5966)

~~~
samuraig
Thanks, those are better and the comment thread is really interesting.

